# 300 ZX



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm considering buying a 300 ZX from a private dealer, the 300 ZX is going for $1100, it has 181k miles, had a new trans put on back in 07 and wasn't driven over a 1000 miles, so far all the needs is fuel injectors, but my mine concern is the gas tank, The gas has been sitting for a long time. Is this Nissan 300 ZX a good by or should I do some more research?


----------

